# Advice on which DSLR to get



## fonzi337 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hello,

My wife is getting more into photography and I would like to get her a a DSLR. This would be her first DSLR, but I'd like to get her one that she could grow into and not one that will be replaced in a year or two. I have read some very positive reviews for the Rebel T5i. Would this be a good choice? What lens(es) would you recommend? From what I see this camera was last refreshed March of last year, which was quite a while ago. Should I wait for a new version to be released first? Is there one coming out soon?

Any advice/help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dak723 (Dec 17, 2014)

The T5i or the SL1 (currently a great deal on Canon refurbished, if they still have any left) with the kit lens would be a great choice for someone just starting out. While those interested in technology more than photography want to upgrade every couple years, the upgrades are extremely minor. My first DSLR lasted 9 years and was still capable of excellent results despite being the original rebel and only 6 MP. On my screen and printing up to 8" x 10" there is no discernible difference between that camera and the most recent rebels. Don't get caught up in the techno-hype - the camera you get will be good for years.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 17, 2014)

dak723 said:


> The T5i or the SL1 (currently a great deal on Canon refurbished, if they still have any left) with the kit lens would be a great choice for someone just starting out. While those interested in technology more than photography want to upgrade every couple years, the upgrades are extremely minor. My first DSLR lasted 9 years and was still capable of excellent results despite being the original rebel and only 6 MP. On my screen and printing up to 8" x 10" there is no discernible difference between that camera and the most recent rebels. Don't get caught up in the techno-hype - the camera you get will be good for years.



I would agree.

There is very little difference between the image quality of most DSLRs... what you pay for are fancy features which a beginner would only find confusing. I like the SL-1.... good camera and compact size, yet very usable. Start off in full automatic mode and try some of the other modes such as aperture priority and shutter priority as she gets more familiar with it.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

Either the t5i or sl1 would be a good choice. If budget isn't a big concern I'd consider the 70d. It has more focus points and a few more features that are really nice. Any of those cameras would be great for someone just starting out or a advanced amateur. They all could be replaced soon but who knows how long it'll be. Even if they are those cameras are all still great cameras. Check out canon price watch.com and they have the best prices posted and where to get them. The 70D is two or three hundred dollars more than the t5i but itd be my first choice. That's more than enough camera to grow into.its also a very versatile camera if she decides to shoot sports, videos, landscape, portriats, wildlife or anything that camera can handle it.

As far as lenses go it really depends what she's going to shoot. Id go with the canon 18-135 IS STM. You can get it in a kit with one of those cameras above. There's also the 18-55 IS STM lens which is a little sharper but for a general all purpose lens I'd go with the 18-135. I'd also highly recommending whatever lens and camera you get to get a prime lens. One that doesn't zoom. For that I'd go with the canon 50mm 1.8. It's 100 dollars and it's a great lens for that price. It's very sharp and is good for portriats and indoors with low light.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> Either the t5i or sl1 would be a good choice. If budget isn't a big concern I'd consider the 70d. It has more focus points and a few more features that are really nice. Any of those cameras would be great for someone just starting out or a advanced amateur. They all could be replaced soon but who knows how long it'll be. Even if they are those cameras are all still great cameras. Check out canon price watch.com and they have the best prices posted and where to get them. The 70D is two or three hundred dollars more than the t5i but itd be my first choice. That's more than enough camera to grow into.its also a very versatile camera if she decides to shoot sports, videos, landscape, portriats, wildlife or anything that camera can handle it.
> 
> As far as lenses go it really depends what she's going to shoot. Id go with the canon 18-135 IS STM.


I agree that either one of the entry level cameras (T5i and SL1) will offer good images and that 70D will be more versatile. In regards to lens, I think 18-135mm STM is a good option as all-around lens, but my most preferred is the 15-85mm lens that focuses faster and offer a real wide angle view despite shorter focal range.


----------



## sanj (Dec 17, 2014)

Fuji XE2.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you limiting the choice to Canon?


----------



## tayassu (Dec 18, 2014)

I would go for a Sony a6000 and the Zeiss 16-70/4.


----------



## Tsuru (Dec 18, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> Either the t5i or sl1 would be a good choice. If budget isn't a big concern I'd consider the 70d. It has more focus points and a few more features that are really nice. Any of those cameras would be great for someone just starting out or a advanced amateur. They all could be replaced soon but who knows how long it'll be. Even if they are those cameras are all still great cameras. Check out canon price watch.com and they have the best prices posted and where to get them. The 70D is two or three hundred dollars more than the t5i but itd be my first choice. That's more than enough camera to grow into.its also a very versatile camera if she decides to shoot sports, videos, landscape, portriats, wildlife or anything that camera can handle it.


Don't forget that the durability on the 70D is considerably higher as well. If you wife has a past history of dropping things (be honest now  ) it might be worth the upgrade.
You didn't mention budget but I'm a fan of using the kit lens at first then deciding where to go from there. Do you need more reach? Macro is more interesting? The choices go on. If I were to splurge a bit on a general purpose lens then I would suggest the 24-105mmf/4L as good all around learning lens where you don't have to fight with a changing aperture when you zoom.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 18, 2014)

Tsuru said:


> Ryan85 said:
> 
> 
> > Either the t5i or sl1 would be a good choice. If budget isn't a big concern I'd consider the 70d. It has more focus points and a few more features that are really nice. Any of those cameras would be great for someone just starting out or a advanced amateur. They all could be replaced soon but who knows how long it'll be. Even if they are those cameras are all still great cameras. Check out canon price watch.com and they have the best prices posted and where to get them. The 70D is two or three hundred dollars more than the t5i but itd be my first choice. That's more than enough camera to grow into.its also a very versatile camera if she decides to shoot sports, videos, landscape, portriats, wildlife or anything that camera can handle it.
> ...



Your right the 70d is much more durable


----------



## nc0b (Dec 18, 2014)

I come from another direction. Unless I was shooting sports, and needed the frame rate of the new 7D Mk II, I would go full frame (FF). Not because the pictures are that much better, but because your zoom range is so much more useful for general photography. A 5D Classic (5D Mk I) and a 24-105mm F/4 is a great all-purpose combination, as is a 6D with the same lens. If a 6D is too expensive, you can get a 5Dc (classic) for $500, and all sorts of white box kit 24-105mm lenses are on the market for around $500 to $600. If you are shooting indoors for events of children or grandchildren, a 6D and a 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II is a great combo if the day comes the 24-105mm isn't enough. Of course the cost of the longer zoom is significant. I have two FF and two crop bodies, and I grab a FF body about 85% of the time. The 70-200mm f/4 IS is much cheaper than the f/2.8, and is fast enough most of the time. Last month I took a 6D with 24-105mm and a 60D with 70-200 f/4 IS to Easter Island and Machu Picchu. 80% of the shots were with the 6D/24-105mm combo. While I am glad I had the second camera and lens with me almost all the time, I could have lived with the FF body and the 24-105.


----------



## Triggyman (Dec 19, 2014)

The only "risk" to getting the Rebels (T3i to T5i) is that she might find them limiting after about a year (especially if she will grow more into photography) and may want/need a better body like the 70D. 70D has a better viewfinder (prism) vs the pentamirror of the Rebel. It's a big difference for eye comfort. In addition, 70D has approximately 98% viewfinder coverage of the scene against only 95% from the Rebels. The big reason I bought a 60D as my first DSLR was for that reason.

On the flipside, let's consider for a moment she might lose the motivation towards growing in photography in a year, so getting a T5i would have saved you some money, and I say only "some". The difference between a full Rebel and 70D kit is about $600-ish. You can always sell the 70D if she doesn't want it anymore, and I bet they will hold their value better compared to a Rebel. 

I would recommend a 70D 18-135mm IS STM kit as her first DSLR. She will love it more, I hope.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 19, 2014)

Any new Rebel, kit lens, and the 50/1.8 for those 'wow' shots.
Few of us (myself obviously not included) will be limited more by this equipment than by their abilities.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a 5d mkiii and it shoots at 6ish shots per second... and I use that feature about 3% of the time... so it does come in handy, but not enough to persuade me one direction or another. I'd probably suggest a t3 or a t5 used... maybe $250 to $350... and then buy a decent prime lens... maybe a 35 f/2 is... or a 40mm pancake... and then tell her to learn... learn learn.... learn....

Oh... and if she outgrows it... sell the body for $200 to $300... the bodies keep their value well enough... and the lenses really hold their value well...


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 19, 2014)

fonzi337 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife is getting more into photography and I would like to get her a a DSLR. This would be her first DSLR, but I'd like to get her one that she could grow into and not one that will be replaced in a year or two. I have read some very positive reviews for the Rebel T5i. Would this be a good choice? What lens(es) would you recommend? From what I see this camera was last refreshed March of last year, which was quite a while ago. Should I wait for a new version to be released first? Is there one coming out soon?
> 
> Any advice/help is greatly appreciated!



I think you really need to tell us a little more. 

Why do you think a DSLR will benefit her?

What does she have now?

Do you have any Canon lenses, and if so which?

What does she want to take pictures of, and how is her photography going to "grow"?

Is weight an issue?

Unless you tell us more, we really are just plucking cameras out of the dark. Cheers.


----------



## fonzi337 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses, they've been very helpful. For her I think she will take a combination of indoor, outdoor and fast/sports shots, so I suppose an all-round good DSLR would be important. From the comments here and from what I've read, it sounds like the 70D may be more than enough camera to start and may be something she can grow into with time. As some of you mentioned, worst case the camera can be sold at a later time.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## aimeusdietger (Jun 28, 2018)

fonzi337 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife is getting more into photography and I would like to get her a a DSLR. This would be her first DSLR, but I'd like to get her one that she could grow into and not one that will be replaced in a year or two. I have read some very positive reviews for the Rebel T5i. Would this be a good choice? What lens(es) would you recommend? From what I see this camera was last refreshed March of last year, which was quite a while ago. Should I wait for a new version to be released first? Is there one coming out soon?
> 
> Any advice/help is greatly appreciated!



When i ventured into photography i was advised by a pro photographer to get a good quality camera but one that it very affordable. The first step in photography is learning how to take good photos hence the type of camera does not matter when starting out. I continued upgrading lenses and accessories as i advanced in my skill. I started with a t6i


----------



## Ah-Keong (Jun 29, 2018)

I would recommend the 70D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2018)

The question was asked in 2014! I hope he was not waiting all those years!


----------



## -1 (Jun 29, 2018)

fonzi337 said:


> Thank you for all the responses, they've been very helpful. For her I think she will take a combination of indoor, outdoor and fast/sports shots, so I suppose an all-round good DSLR would be important. From the comments here and from what I've read, it sounds like the 70D may be more than enough camera to start and may be something she can grow into with time. As some of you mentioned, worst case the camera can be sold at a later time.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!



True... ;-|


----------

